# Weight Loss v HbA1c Results



## InForum (Oct 21, 2019)

Does anyone find even if they are doing well at losing weight, they still have fairly high HbA1c results coming back?


----------



## Drummer (Oct 22, 2019)

Hba1c is all about blood glucose levels - not your weight.


----------



## KARNAK (Oct 22, 2019)

Hello @InForum I lost 4 stone but my HbA1c was 156, I`m afraid the two doesn`t go hand in hand. A bit more info would be handy, e.g. HbA1c result any medications you are on would be a start but only if you wish too.


----------



## KARNAK (Oct 24, 2019)

Thanks for the info @Benny G, more good knowledge on my big D journey.


----------



## Ditto (Oct 24, 2019)

I just presumed if you lost weight the levels would go down. I presume weight loss is a miracle cure for everything for some reason.


----------



## InForum (Oct 26, 2019)

Well my HbA1c result at the beginning of October came back as 72  ,  Diabetes Diet lady I saw in clinic a week ago said my overall blood sugar levels are in the Amber zone and ideally needs to be in the Green zone !  Certainly not the Red zone!   However she mentioned I had lost weight again , she is writing to GP recommending I go on Multivitamins die to not having the right nutrients it seems!

My meds are Metformin,  Jardiance and Victoza  

However when I next see the Diabetes Nurse Specialist she may start me on some insulin !


----------



## Ralph-YK (Oct 26, 2019)

When I lost weight my HbA1c went down. I don't know if it was actually related. I'd had repeated bad infections (celulitus), which I'm told can mess with your BG levels.
I've heard weight loss can improve insulin use.


----------



## karloc (Oct 27, 2019)

My understanding...

HbA1c and weight loss - as always with diabetes, nothing is quite as simple as it may appear.

From the body's point of view its Insulin levels that has the biggest effect of weight loss / gain really. Insulin is the main trigger telling the body whether to use stored fat or store more.
As Diabetics our Insulin levels are not necessarily as directly related to our blood glucose levels as they would normally be in non diabetics.

EG - a type 2 being overweight the body needs to produce more insulin to have its intended effect, so after loosing weight your body could produce the same insulin as before but now will have more effect - so the HbA1c would appear to be directly related to your weight.

Also HbA1c is an average, so if your insulin production is directly related to your blood glucose (as it should if all is well) then there are 2 ways (sort off) of achieving the average. Say average is 10, you could be at permanently at 10 which would probably prevent weight loss or could spend 12 hours a day at 15 (where you wont burn fat and loose weight) and 12 hours a day at 5 (where you could burn fat and loose weight). All made up numbers and made simple just to try and explain


----------



## Jasper (Oct 27, 2019)

I guess it depends how you lose the weight. If it is by reducing glucose, then perhaps HbA1C will fall. but if the loss is due to exercise HbA1C may not fall if glucose isnt falling.


----------



## Jewels06 (Aug 2, 2021)

My pre diqbetisw is now normal hba1c but no lose of weight why... I do need to lose weight and not shifting tried all sorts not thyroid issue thighs arms getting bigger


----------

